# BKK and Blue Bolts, what do you think about the pricing of these!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

There's been a lot of interest in both BKK, Blue Bolts, Pandas and other new varieties coming on the market lately, but what do you think of the prices?

Are they overpriced for what you are getting, would you really pay $500+ for a shrimp that might only live a year and never breed? 

Some are said to be infertile in the next generation, what's your thoughts on this? Is it true or just a rumour?

What's the going rate for these now? 

Are you ready to try your hand at them....lets hear the debate/thoughts on this.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I think what you have here are people taking advantage of the high demand for them. Same thing happens with plecos.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

To each there own....

I personally would never pay for it but there are those who would. Seems way overpriced to me. I would have to be so rich that $500 to me would be like 5 cents before I can afford these shrimp.

You need Frank to mass produce them lol.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally I couldnt afford a shrimp that expensive, and i probably dont have enough experience for such a high grade shrimp but they are certainly beautiful, i really love the blue bolts. Their color reminds me of turquiose stone


----------

